# Suche bequemen chefsessel bis max 120 euro



## radeonx2900 (27. Februar 2013)

hallo liebe zocker 
mein alter sessel hat sich leider durchgesessen daher muss nun ein neuer her und wo könnte man besser eine empfehlung kriegen als hier bei den zockern 

hier meine anforderungen an den sessel :
max 120 euro 
sollte stabil sein 
möglichst kunstleder wo man abwischen kann ihr wisst ja kaffeeflecken sind schnell da 
sollte auch bei mehrstündigen sitzen noch bequem sein 
und natürlich die höhenverstellbarkeit muss gegeben sein 

hoffe ihr habt da gute tips für mich


----------



## AllTernative (27. Februar 2013)

Also ich glaube für so wenig Budget kriegst du kein gescheiten Stuhl.
Gute Bürostühle sind teuer - ich würde sagen, was gutes kriegst du nicht unter 200€.
Aber vielleicht hat ja hier jemand einen Geheimtipp - würde mich aber schon wundern.


----------



## Nickel (27. Februar 2013)

Ich gebe meinem Vorredner recht, für 120 Euro bekommst Du nichts wertiges, schon gar nicht etwas, was auch mal ein paar Jahre hält. Wenn Du Dein Budget auf 150 Euro erweiterst, dann wäre vielleicht der IKEA Markus eine Überlegung wert, auf den schwören relativ viele Gamer und IKEA gibt 10 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Supeq (27. Februar 2013)

120€ ist wirklich extrem wenig für nen Stuhl, dafür bekommst du nur Müll und kaufst in 2 Jahren wieder was neues (kann ich leider as eigener Erfahrung sagen).

Ich würde noch nen Monat sparen und dann sowas holen : Racing Bürostuhl Sportsitz Kunstleder BOREHAM braun/schwarz | buerostuhl24.com


----------



## darthnerd (4. März 2013)

Oder mal bei Ebay schauen. Da gibt es immer mal wieder Angebote. Ein Kumpel hat sich einen neuen, der ganz ordentlich ist, für 60€ ersteigert.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (5. März 2013)

War am Wochenende zufällig auch auf der suche nach einem neuem Stuhl, und für 120 € wird es schon schwer was gutes zu finden. (War in 5 verschiedenen Geschäften)
Habe mich dann für den hier entschieden: Sessel James + Rollen für Laminat und Co. für 160 €

Finde den Stuhl bis jetzt recht bequem. Gute Rückenpolsterung und Angenehm zu sitzen.


----------



## radeonx2900 (5. März 2013)

den hab ich mir angeschaut leider ist die verarbeitung schlechter als beim 99 euro stuhl für den ich mich entschieden habe 
www.roller.de/drehstuhl-racer/001015000900/ 
hier mal so nen kleiner erfahrungsbericht von mir :
also für 99 euro unerwartet gute verarbeitung die nähte sind glatt und keine fäden gucken raus 
kleines makel aleine zusammbauen kann man ihn nicht da man 4 hände zum zusammbauen braucht 
das sitzgefühl ist angenehm und die rückenlehne ist der wirbelsäule angepasst 

alles in allem ein guter und günstiger bürostuhl mal schauen wie lange er hällt ^^


----------



## elsihenne (5. März 2013)

Supeq schrieb:


> Ich würde noch nen Monat sparen und dann sowas holen : Racing Bürostuhl Sportsitz Kunstleder BOREHAM braun/schwarz | buerostuhl24.com


 
Ich (80kg) bin auch auf der Suche nach einem preiswerten "Zocker-Stuhl" und deine Empfehlung finde ich gut.
Hast du dieses Exemplar selbst und kannst du dazu eine Wertung abgeben?

Bei den Bürostühlen ist es immer das selbe: gute Ergonomie, gute Verstellbarkeit usw. aber am Ende sind alle "durchgeritten" und man sitzt auf dem Holz, weil die Kunstoffpolsterung breit ist.
Chefsessel mit Federkernpolsterung gibt es erst ab 1000,-€ aufwärts!
Bei deinem empfohlenen Exemplar sollen aber wie in Autositzen zusätzliche Gummibänder zur Polsterung eingezogen sein!
Erhöht das die Haltbarkeit der Sitz-Fläche bzw. hält das Ding solange wie ein Autositz?

Den hier empfohlenen Stuhl von Roller habe ich getestet. Er sieht gut aus und ist gut verarbeitet, jedoch kann man mit etwas Kraftaufwand jetzt schon das Sitzpolster bis aufs Holz durchdrücken. Das Teil ist spätestens in einem Jahr breit und man fängt wieder an Sitzkissen unterzulegen.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (12. März 2013)

Wie wäre es mit diesem:
http://rcm-de.amazon.de/e/cm?lt1=_blank&bc1=000000&IS2=1&bg1=FFFFFF&fc1=000000&lc1=0000FF&t=httphandydetl-21&o=3&p=8&l=as4&m=amazon&f=ifr&ref=ss_til&asins=B006TWUIZK


----------



## SebiGroehn (12. April 2013)

Also ich gebe meinen Vorgängern recht - für das Budget kannst deinen Rücken nach ein paar Monaten vergessen. Und obwohl meine halbe Einrichtung von ikea ist, kann ich bei bürostühlen nur mehr als abraten. (siehe diverse Testberichte) 
Ich hab meinen Zocker und Bürostuhl von Steifensand 1000 Stühle Shop | Bürodrehstühle für gesundes Sitzen im modernen Büro und bin mehr als zufrieden. Schau halt mal rein und les die Artikelbeschreibungen durch - da ist 100% was für dich dabei. 
Servus, Sebi


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (12. April 2013)

Mein Zockersessel hat 180€ beim örtlichen Möbelverkäufer gekostet - mit 120€ gabs nix gutes


----------



## christoph-k85 (13. April 2013)

Also wir haben mehrere von diesen und sind sehr zufrieden

http://www.bueromarkt-ag.de/buerostuhl_topstar_syncro_steel_8929g20,p-8929s,h-topstar.html

Topstar ist eine Firma in meiner Nähe, daher zusätzlich natürlich mein Favorit.


----------



## Joker222 (16. April 2013)

hi

Poah was habt Ihr für coole Sessel. Ich selber habe nur so Holzschulstuhl ganz aus Holz aus Schule, so Holzkufenstuhl ;(. Echt


----------



## DantheMan2406 (17. April 2013)

Also ich kann diesen Stuhl hier uneingeschränkt empfehlen, habe mir selber erst einen gekauft nachdem 6!! Kumpels von mir sich den gekauft haben.
Als Tipp, bestellt ihn über Amazon, bei Nichtgefallen innerhalb 30 tagen zurück und gut ist. Für das Geld gibt es nichts besseres meiner Meinung nach.

Freizeitwelt Garherr - TOP ANGEBOTE von Freizeitwelt Garherr - Sportsitz Bürostuhl Drehstuhl Racing Schalensitz schwarz/schwarz


----------



## Joker222 (17. April 2013)

Meiner hat 5,00 Euro gekostet. Spende an Schule. Halt Holzschulstuhl ganz aus Holz, Holzkufenstuhl. geht auch, nicht ultra bequemste aber viele andre sitzen in Schule und so auch drauff. Gebe zu kann derzeit kein anderen leisten


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (17. April 2013)

Ich habe hier einen Stuhl von einer Artzpraxis. Hat vor 15Jahren ca. 1500DM gekostet. Habe ich Geschenkt bekommen, neuen Bezug drauf und fertig!

Du kannst ja mal gucken ob du einen günstig bei Ebay bekommst. (PS: Ich selbst habe den Stuhl schon über 10Jahre hier Zuhause stehen - Einfach unzerstörbar!)


----------



## DantheMan2406 (17. April 2013)

Oder evtl in der bucht bei Kleinanzeigen in deiner Gegend schauen. da kannst auch nochmal probe sitzen


----------



## Joker222 (17. April 2013)

der eine der sucht hat ja ein gefunden .

Ich kann leider kein neueren leisten derzeit. Denn auch klar wenn dann sollt auch schon vernünftige sein ab 60 Euro aufwärts. Denke so DantheMan einen hat.
So Chefsessel bzw. Gamesessel schon mega cool

Werde ganze Weile noch mit den Schulholzstuhl lebe müsse. Gibt schlimmeres


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2013)

Ich hatte schon einige Chefsessel um die 100 Taler, aber alle waren nicht für die Ewigkeit. Meist versagt als 1. die Gasdruckfeder und bei Leder läßt die Qualität auch zu Wünschen übrig. Der nächste Kauf steht auch wieder an und ich werde da lieber deutlich mehr investieren.



> Werde ganze Weile noch mit den Schulholzstuhl lebe müsse. Gibt schlimmeres


Dafür müßte man mir 50 Taler Schmerzensgeld geben, aber schlimmer wäre wohl nur der elektrische Stuhl


----------



## riedochs (20. April 2013)

Mein letzter Bürostuhl ist jetzt nach ca. 17 Jahren ausgemustert worden da die Rückenlehne mir inzwischen zu kurz war . Defekte: Die Gasdruckfeder musste ich alle 2 Tage wieder nach oben stellen und der Synchronmechanik  quietschte. Kostenpunkt damals: 900 D Mark.

Der neue Stuhl hat in der Edel-Variante jetzt 615 Euro gekostet, von dem erwarte ich auch mindestens 15 Jahre Nutzungsdauer von bis zu 18 Stunden am Tag. Alle paar Jahre ein neuer günstiger Stuhl mag am Ende billiger sein, aber vor allem der Rücken dankt es einem wenn man was Vernünftiges hat.

Such dir einen Handel für Büromöbel und gehe Probe sitzen. Klar kostet der Fachhandel mehr, aber das Testen und die Beratung sind es mir wert gewesen.


----------



## Joker222 (21. April 2013)

poah krass, das nenne ich mal ein echten Luxus Stuhl, Hammer. Hast Du es gut.  Da habe ich ja so gesehen bisher mit dem Schulstuhl den ich habe mega Geld gespart. Aber habe auch nicht soviel. Aber dieser wäre schon ein Traum


----------



## Smil0r (3. Juni 2013)

Höhö .. ich hab den hier vor 6 Monaten gekauft, nach dem ich in allen gängigen Möbelhäusern im Kreis von 40 KM (Ruhrpott) abgeklappert habe.
Ich habe tatsächlich jeden einzelnen Stuhl probegesessen und ausprobiert. Das hat echt viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen. Aber ich wollte einfach was vernünftiges.
Damit meine ich einfach gute Sitzeigenschaften und bequemlichkeit auch für lange spielzeiten.

Dann auf einmal haben wir (meine Frau und ich) ihn gesehen: "Der Hässliche" .... 

Optisch fanden wir ihn echt so Hässlich das er ab sofort diesen Spitznamen trägt. Bis heute.

Chefsessel OFFICE - Bürostühle bei TRENDS kaufen

Aber weil der einfach so geil zum Sitzen ist, haben wir ihn letztendlich doch gekauft. und dann zuhause vor dem Schreibtisch ist er doch gar nicht mehr so hässlich..
Aber den Spitznamen hat er trotzdem behalten.. 

Kann ihn wirklich nur empfehlen .. für das Geld gibts wirklich nichts besseres. Ich muss es wissen, denn echt jeder Sessel war unter meinem Po gewesen.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (12. Juni 2013)

ich habe mir letztes Wochenende diesen hier bei amazon bestellt und war sehr positiv überrascht.
Würde ich mir sofort wieder kaufen. Verarbeitung wirkt orden5lich, viel besser als erwartet und er ist super bequem.

HJH OFFICE 621600 Bürostuhl / Chefsessel Palatin Kunstleder, schwarz: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt


----------



## SoftLight (22. Juni 2013)

Ich brauch auch einen neuen, allerdings bekannt aus der Pro Gaming Scene (Nen Freund von mir hat ihn ebenfalls) werd ich mich nicht mit was anderem als nem DXRACER zufrieden geben 
Muss nur noch nen bisschen sparen  Allerdings ist die Qualität schon ein ganz anderes Niveau als die zahlreichen nachempfundenen Modelle verschiedener Hersteller

NEEDforSEAT DXRACER vs. Noname


----------



## Maasta1982 (2. Juli 2013)

Hey SoftLight!



> Ich brauch auch einen neuen, allerdings bekannt aus der Pro Gaming Scene (Nen Freund von mir hat ihn ebenfalls) werd ich mich nicht mit was anderem als nem DXRACER zufrieden geben
> Muss nur noch nen bisschen sparen Allerdings ist die Qualität schon ein ganz anderes Niveau als die zahlreichen nachempfundenen Modelle verschiedener Hersteller



Die Stühle machen echt Lust auf mehr, wobei mir die "Pro Gaming+Office" besonders gut gefallen ! Für diese Qualität was man hier geboten bekommt würde ich sogar diesen Preis bezahlen!

Wie sieht es allerdings mit Rennspielen aus, wenn ich in dem Stuhl Gas gebe oder Bremse per Pedal??? Zum Rennen fahren sitze ich zur Zeit auf nen stink normalen Holzstuhl weil dieser nicht wegrollt beim harten bremsen!
Nur frag nicht wie übel der Rücken sich anfühlt nach 2 Stunden Holzstuhl liegen !
Was macht der DXRACER - Stuhl in diesem Fall? Weißt du mehr oder gibt es vernünftige Möglichkeiten das wegrollen zu unterbinden?

Besten Danke für deinen Link!

Gruß,
Maasta


EDIT:

Alles klar, wer suchet der findet ! Meinuer Meinung nach perfekt!
http://www.needforseat.de/shop/zubehoer/index.php


----------



## Tini07 (22. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab meinen hier gekauft: Chefsessel TOPSTAR Airway echt Leder schwarz und kann den nur empfehlen! Super bequem, echt Leder und nie ein heißer Rücken!!
Top Preis gabs auch bei eOFFICE24


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab meinen Chefsessel vor sage und schreibe 19 Jahren gekauft, damals bei Quelle für gigantische 500DM. Echtleder und solider Stahl Innenleben. Der Hammer ist da sitze ich heute noch drauf. Es lohnt sich echt ein wenig mehr aus zu geben, manchmal auf jeden fall!


----------



## laagberg28 (23. Februar 2016)

Hey, besucht mal die Seite Burostuhl kaufen ++ Test ++ Testsieger ++ Preisvergleich oder www.bürostuhl-kaufen24.de Da findet Ihr die Top 5 mit echten ausgewerteten Kundenrezessionen. Von Kunden Empfohlen die Seite!


----------

